# Weekly Competition 2019-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 U2 R' F' U R' F2 R' U2
*2. *R' F' U2 R U2 R' F R' U2
*3. *R2 F' R U2 R' F U2 F R
*4. *R' F2 R' F2 U F' U' F2 U2
*5. *U R F2 U2 F' U F' R2 F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B U2 F' U2 B U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R U B' F L' B' U2 L B2
*2. *U' L2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D L' B' L U2 R' D R' U B R2
*3. *U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' R' B2 F' D2 R' B U' R2 F R'
*4. *L U F D R2 L U2 F2 D F U B2 U2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2
*5. *U' R' L2 U2 B' L2 U D' R' F D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R U2 L' Rw2 Uw R F Rw R2 Fw' L Uw R2 D' Rw B2 Fw U R2 Fw2 L B Rw2 R Uw U' Fw2 Rw' Uw' B F' L' Rw' F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 Rw'
*2. *Uw' Fw' D F Rw2 D2 Fw D' Uw' Fw2 R' Uw2 F D Uw B2 Fw' L Fw Uw' Rw R F2 L F2 U F D Fw2 U' Fw' Uw Fw2 L Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw R'
*3. *B D' F' D Rw' F2 D' Uw U2 F2 U B D Uw2 F2 Rw Fw Uw' B' Rw2 B' Uw' U' Fw L' Rw' U' Fw2 F Rw' R Uw2 B L Rw Fw2 D L R F'
*4. *F Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 R U Fw2 L Fw' L' R' Uw U L2 Uw2 B' Fw' F R' B L' F' L2 Rw2 F2 Uw R Fw2 F D' B' R' B' D2 U2 Rw' Fw' F U
*5. *D2 Fw L' Fw' F2 D2 B2 Fw Uw Fw F L D2 L Fw2 F L F' Uw U L' Rw2 Fw' F' D B L2 R2 B2 Uw' Fw L Fw' F Rw' Uw' R' D2 U B2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Dw' Uw Lw R2 Fw F2 L' B L' Uw B2 Rw Bw2 D Uw F2 D2 Dw Fw D2 U2 F' Uw' L' F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 U R B' D2 L B' Fw2 Lw R' U Rw2 D F L2 Uw2 R2 F2 L' B' Fw Uw2 Fw2 D' U2 B' Fw' F' D Uw U' F2
*2. *Bw' Uw' Lw2 F' D Lw2 F' D F' Dw R' Bw D U2 Lw2 D2 U Lw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw L Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw' D Bw L' Lw Rw R2 B2 Bw Lw Uw' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 L' Rw' F Lw' D' Lw F Rw2 D2 Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw'
*3. *Bw U' Bw' F L' B D2 Bw Rw2 D F' R B L2 Uw' F' R' Dw' U2 B' F D Fw2 U Fw F Lw' Rw R2 Bw2 D L2 Lw2 Rw R' Uw U' B R' F U Lw2 Rw2 Dw L Rw2 Fw2 F Rw D R' Bw F Dw Bw' Fw D2 U' L2 Dw2
*4. *Bw' D' Dw U' R F R2 U2 Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' B Bw' Uw' L Rw Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 U' F2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' L F' U2 L2 D' Rw' Dw' Uw' L B2 Bw Uw' L' B' Bw' Fw' F' L2 R' Dw2 F' Rw' R2 F
*5. *Fw F2 D' Uw Bw2 Fw U' Lw Dw' Uw2 U Fw2 Dw' F2 Rw' Fw2 F' Dw Uw' B' Bw U Fw' U Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw2 Dw Rw' B2 L2 Lw2 R' Fw2 F Lw2 Dw Uw2 B' Rw2 Dw Uw F' Rw' U Rw' D2 L' B D U2 L' Fw2 Uw' U' Bw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F F 2R2 B' L2 3R' 2R2 B' 3R2 3F' L 3R2 D2 U' 2B2 2F F 3U2 2R' D 3U L2 2B2 3R' R2 3U' R' F 2L 3F F 2D2 3U' 3R2 D 2F' L' 2D2 2R2 U L D' 2U2 U2 3R' 2D 2R 2D2 B 2D L' 2D 3U2 U' 2B' 2F L2 2U' U' 2F2 2D2 U' 2R B R D 2B2 2R' 2F D2
*2. *D2 3U2 F R F' 2L 2B' 2L R 2D 3F' 3R' R2 2U 2F 2R B 3F U' 3R 2R R' B 3R' B2 3R 2R2 D2 2U' 2L2 2B 3R' 2D' L' D' 3U' U' B 2R B2 D2 2L' 3R 2F' F' 3U' 2L 3R2 2R' 2D' 2L' 3R2 F 3R B' 2L' 2D 3R2 R B2 U2 2B2 3U' 2B D2 U' F 2L R 3F
*3. *2L' 3U' 3R' 2D 2U2 2F' U2 2L' U B2 3F 2U' U 3R 2U2 B2 3R B2 D 2D2 3R' 3U' 2U2 F 2R 2U' U F2 D2 2D' 3U2 L B2 2B' 2L B2 D 2B 2L' D2 2R 3F' 3U 3F2 2R U 3R 3F2 U 3R' R 2B' 2D 2L' 3R' 2D2 2B2 3U' U2 2B L2 2D 2U' 2L2 U2 2L 3F 2F' F' R
*4. *2L2 B' R' 2F2 2R D B 3F2 2F' F' U' L' 2L' F2 3R2 R' 2F 2L 2F 3R2 2D2 2L 3R 2B2 2F' U' 3F 2L 3R2 2U2 2L' 2R' D 3U' 2R2 R' 2B' 2D' 3R2 U' 2L2 2R' F 2D 2F 2D2 L' 3F2 3U2 U' B L 3R2 R' B2 F2 3U' 2F2 D 3U U2 2B2 D2 L2 2B2 R F' R' 3F2 R
*5. *B 2B2 F' D' 2D' 3F2 D2 3U 2F D' 2D2 2B' D 2F2 F L D' U2 B' F 2D 3U' U' 3R 3U 2U R' B' 2B' D' F 3R' U' 2B' 2L' U' 2F2 F L' 3R U2 2B' 2F 2R' 3U 2F2 L2 3F2 2F 3U' B' 2F' 3U2 F2 R2 2B2 L2 3F2 3R2 2F 2R 2B U2 3F2 2L' 2R D' 2L2 2U' U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2D 3D2 2B 3F' L2 U2 2B2 3R 3B' 3F F 3D2 3B2 3D2 B' 3B' 3F 3U2 B' 3B 3L2 B 3B 3D 2B 3B 3F2 2D' U' 3R' 2R' R2 2F2 L2 2R' R2 3D' U2 3B 2F2 R' D2 3L 3D F R 3F2 2F' 2L' 3R 2R2 2U2 3B' L2 3F2 3U2 2U2 2L' D L' 2R' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 B 2R D2 3F' 2F' L R2 D' 3D' 3U2 2U U2 B' 2B 3L2 3D 3U2 B2 2B2 3B2 2F2 3U2 U 3R F 2U 3F2 3D L' D2 U F2 3D' 2F'
*2. *3D2 L 3L 3U 2U B2 D' U2 3R2 3F 2D 3U' 2R F' D 2L2 2D2 3D2 3U 3B2 3F D' 3F 3U2 U' 3R' 2F 2U2 U2 2B' L 2B 2L' 3L D 2D2 2R D' U' 3L2 3U F 2D2 3U' U 2F 3U2 2R' B R' 2D2 3D 2U B 3L 3R2 2R' D 2B2 3F R 2F 3D2 B 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 3L2 2B R 2B2 U2 L' 3B2 F 3L 2F2 2L' 3F U' R 2U' R 3F2 2F 3D2 2U' F 3R B2 3F 2D' 2B 2R 3F' 3D' 2B2 3R' 2F2
*3. *2D U2 3L' R2 3B' 2F2 2U R2 3U 2B2 3F2 F2 2L' 3R 2R' R2 2D' 2B2 3D2 U2 L R2 F2 2D' L 2R2 3U' B' 2B 3B 3F' 2F2 F2 3D' 2U' B' 2B' 3B' L' 2B' 3F' 3D' B L' 3L' 2R' 2D 3B2 2F F 3L 2D 3L2 F 2R2 3B2 3L' 2R2 R 2U 3R2 2D' 3D' 2U 3B' 3R R' U' B 3L R2 3B' L' 3B D' 3U' B' L' 2L' 2R2 2F 3L' 3B' 2F2 L 2R' F 2U' 2F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 2D U R' 3B' 3F R2 2D 3D'
*4. *L 2U 3L2 3U' 2U L2 2D2 B' 2L F D2 3D2 2L2 2R2 F2 2U2 3F' 2L 3R 2U L R 3D' B 3R2 2B' 3F' F' D L' 3R F D' U2 L2 3B' 2D' U R' 2U' B2 F 3L' 2R B2 F2 3U' 3F2 3D' F2 2R2 3U' U2 2F' L2 3D 2L' 3L 3D' 2L 2F' F 2U' 3R2 R2 2B' 3U L 3D' 3U 3B2 2F D 3D 3B 2L D' 3U U2 3L D2 3D F' 3U' 3L 2R' B2 3B' F2 D B' 3L2 D' 3D 2U L B 3U 3R2 U2
*5. *2L 2R2 3F' 3R2 2B2 2R' 2F2 U 2L' 3F' 3R' R2 3D 3F' F' L2 3R 2F' 3D 2R' R B' R' 2F D2 F' D 3B 3L2 3U' L 2R 2B2 3F2 2R B 3D U2 2B' 3B2 2U' R' 2D 3F' 2F2 2U R2 3B D 3D2 3U' 2L' B 2D U' 3L2 3R' R2 2U' F 2L U' 3B' 3D2 3U2 F 3R 3D 2B2 U2 3L R2 U B2 2F F 2D' B' 2L2 D' 3D2 2U' U 2R' 3F2 R2 2F2 F' 2L2 3U' 2F' D2 3D2 2U2 U F' L' 2L' 3D2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R' F2 R' U F R2 U2
*2. *R2 F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R'
*3. *F' U2 F R' U F2 R' F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 F2 R L2 U' B' F2 L R F' B D2 L' F2 D R' B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*2. *B L' R2 B2 F2 U' F' B' D' F2 U2 B L F B L2 F2 R' L' B U Rw Uw'
*3. *R' U' L' F' R2 F2 B2 U L U2 F' R2 F R U' R' U' F' L' F R Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L2 D B' Rw B2 F' R Fw' L2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw B D2 Uw2 R Fw2 D B2 F' L' Fw2 U B' Fw' U' Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2 Uw' U F L' Rw' R2 F' R2
*2. *L2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 D2 U2 F Uw Rw U2 F L' B2 Fw2 F D Fw2 L D' U2 R' D Rw2 D2 L B2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw R' F2 D2 B2 Fw F' D'
*3. *R' U2 B2 F Rw' R Fw2 Rw' R F' R B Uw L2 Uw Fw Rw R2 Fw D' U' F' R Fw2 R' B Fw' F2 Uw' U B2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw2 F Rw2 Uw2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' Bw' L2 Dw' U' Lw F' L Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Uw F2 D' U' F U2 B2 F2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 R Bw2 Dw U2 Rw' Uw' B Fw2 F2 Uw L' Rw2 F' Uw F D Lw2 Bw Uw L Lw' R2 F2 D2 R Fw' L' D Uw L' Bw' Fw D2 Dw2 U' Fw' L
*2. *L2 Bw2 Dw Uw2 U' L Rw2 Dw U' F' Lw2 Uw Lw' R' Dw U' B2 F' Dw B Lw' D2 Dw' B2 D Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 Fw Lw Rw' B Fw' Lw Rw' D' Bw2 R2 B2 Fw Dw Fw' D' Dw Uw' L' U' L' Rw2 R Dw L Fw D2 Lw2 R' Bw' Uw' Fw2
*3. *R Bw2 L B R2 U B' Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 Bw' U2 Bw Dw Lw Rw D2 R' Bw' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 Rw' D2 Bw' F L Rw2 Bw Lw2 Rw D2 Fw2 L' Uw Fw2 L' D2 U' F' D U' Bw' D' Dw Lw Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R B' 2F' F 3R2 3U2 2F' D2 3R' 2D2 2R R 2F2 L 2L2 2U2 2L2 3R' 2F' 2L' 2D2 B' L' D' 2L B 2L' 2R' 2B2 F U L2 2R2 3F2 2F2 U' B2 3F 2R' F2 3U R' F' U2 3F' 2R2 2B' 2D2 3F D2 L2 2L2 R F2 D 2U 2L2 2R2 R2 2U 2L2 2R' R' B' D B' D2 U2 2R' 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 2D2 F L2 2D 3U 3R' 3B2 2D 3F2 2F' L 3L' 3R' 2B2 D' 2B2 3B2 U' 2B 2D2 3D 2L2 3L' D' 3D' 3U' 2F 3R' 3B' 3U2 3L' D' 2U B2 2F2 F' 2R' 2D 3U2 2L2 3F2 D 2D 2R B 2F' 2D 2L2 2U B2 3F2 U' 2L 2B' 3B 3D2 3U' R D 2U2 3B' 3L B2 2F2 L' 2L 3L 2R' B' 2B' 2F' 3R D' 2F2 L 3L' 3R' D' 3F2 3L' 3F' 2F2 3L 3R2 2B2 2L' 2U 3L2 3R' D' 3L2 2F' 3R' 2R2 3B' 3F2 2R 2B2 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' B D2 B R' U D L U F2 R' L' F2 B2 L' B U2 B2 F Rw2 Uw2
*2. *F B' U B2 L R F R2 F B2 U' L' D' U2 B L' F U F2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *U2 D B F' U2 D R2 U L' U' B' F U2 D2 B2 L' U D R L' B' Rw Uw'
*4. *D2 R2 L B2 R U2 L' D' L U D F L' R' U2 R F2 L F2 Rw' Uw
*5. *D' F' D2 B2 F2 D' L' D2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F U2 F' B2 R' L' Fw Uw'
*6. *U L' B2 F' U F' B2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 B' L D2 B2 U Rw' Uw'
*7. *B U D' R2 B F L2 D2 L' D' F2 L' U2 L2 U' B' R2 D R' Fw Uw
*8. *L U2 R D F' R D U' F2 R D2 R B' U' F2 U' L2 B F Rw' Uw'
*9. *L2 F B R2 L2 F2 R D' F' B' D B U R' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*10. *B' L' R F L2 U F2 D2 F' B2 D2 U2 B L' U2 F B' U2 L B Rw' Uw2
*11. *R' U2 D F' L R F2 U' L' U D2 R' U B' U B L D2 U R2 Fw
*12. *U' L R2 F2 D' B2 D R' U F' R2 B L' B D' R' F2 R2 D Fw' Uw
*13. *D2 B' U2 B' D F D' L R2 D' U' L2 F L2 R' B U' F B Rw Uw2
*14. *R2 L' D B F2 D' L' B2 R2 B' L U' B R F' R2 U D L' F B' Rw Uw
*15. *L R F R2 U R2 U F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L U' R' L2 U2 B U' B Rw2 Uw
*16. *B2 R' U L2 F2 R B2 D2 R' L' F' U F2 B2 U B' L' F2 D U2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *D2 F2 R D R' U2 R' D' F' B U2 F' B D2 U2 F B' R2 B' R' L Fw Uw2
*18. *R D' B D' R2 U2 F2 B D R' B L U L2 R U2 L R2 U2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*19. *B2 U D' R L D U B' L B2 U2 B' F D' L R F L2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *U2 F2 B' D2 R' B' L2 F' R F2 L' U' B L U L' D' L' R Uw
*21. *D F' R F' U' R' U' L R' D B2 U2 B' D2 F' D' B' R2 D R D' Fw Uw'
*22. *B D' U B L R F2 D2 L2 R2 D F' B' R' F2 B2 D U' L' B2 Rw Uw'
*23. *D R L' D' U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R U' D B F U' R2 F U' L2 Fw
*24. *D' L B' D2 L B2 D R2 D2 R2 L' U2 L2 B L D2 B2 R2 D Rw' Uw'
*25. *F2 R B L' B2 L2 F' D2 R L2 D' U2 R' B F U D2 F D Fw Uw2
*26. *L B2 U B L2 D F' D' F' R D' U L F2 D L' U2 D' F'
*27. *F2 R2 F U2 F2 B' D' U2 F' L2 R D L F' L2 B' U2 D' F2 D2 B
*28. *U R B D2 B2 L B' L D' U' B F' D' U' F B2 U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*29. *L U' B' R F2 R F2 B2 R2 U D L2 B' L2 B F2 U2 B2 L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *F' U2 R B' L' R F L F B' D R' L' B R' D L D2 R2 B Rw' Uw
*31. *D2 F R L2 B2 D2 B' L B' L R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 R Fw' Uw2
*32. *L2 U' R2 D F' R F' U D' B2 D2 U B U L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F Rw'
*33. *F' B D R U' L' B' F' R' U' L D2 U' L' F' R2 L' U' F2 D Fw' Uw2
*34. *F2 U2 D' R B2 U F' U2 D B U L U L' U' D' F R2 D' U' L' Fw' Uw
*35. *B' R D2 F2 R' L U B2 D2 U F R F L' U' L F' L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*36. *L R D2 B R2 F R' D2 F' U' F' R' B' F' U D B' D L'
*37. *F' L F' B' D2 B2 R' D F' D B R' B2 F' D' F B U' F' L' Fw
*38. *D2 B2 D R2 L2 U D' L2 F2 R' B L2 U R' D2 U' B L' D' Rw' Uw'
*39. *F2 L' B2 D' B L B' D U' R' D' B D F R' U F' D' R B' U' Rw' Uw2
*40. *D B2 R D2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R U D2 B2 L2 F D2 R' U B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*41. *L2 B U' F' D' U2 B2 L B' R' U R' F' U' R' F R B U' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*42. *R' U2 L R' B' L B D2 U L' B2 D L' R2 U' R' F B' U2 F L2 Fw' Uw2
*43. *B' F2 R2 D2 B' D2 R B2 D' L B2 U R' L' F2 B U D B U' Fw' Uw2
*44. *L2 B D R F R F' D2 B2 U R' F' D2 L2 D2 U B' R B2 U F Rw Uw
*45. *R2 D' F2 R F L2 R2 U2 R L F R2 F2 B' U2 L' F B' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*46. *D U' R' D2 L2 R B' F' U F L' R U F2 R U' F2 L' B' Rw Uw'
*47. *B L2 R2 F D F R' L B2 F R2 L2 U F' R B F' R2 U2 R Fw' Uw2
*48. *L F2 D2 F L B' R' F2 R L B2 U' D F L U2 D L B Rw Uw2
*49. *B L' R2 F' U2 L F R' U2 B2 L' F2 B' L2 B U' B L R Fw Uw
*50. *L' D B2 F D L' U R' F U' D2 B2 U F L' B2 L2 U' R' Fw Uw'
*51. *R L2 U' F L' B F R2 U' R D' F D' U2 L2 U2 B R D B' Rw' Uw
*52. *F2 D R' L' F2 B U F' B U F D' F2 B U2 F D F R2 Fw Uw2
*53. *F' D B D L' R2 F2 R L' F2 L F' L2 U2 D' L2 R B' L' Fw' Uw2
*54. *U2 F2 U2 D' L' R2 F D2 U' R' L B L' D B2 D2 F' U R U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*55. *B L' U L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B' R' U2 D' B' U' B' F' D R' Fw Uw'
*56. *U' B' U2 L2 F2 R' D' B2 F L' R F B L' R2 D2 L2 B' D' F' L' Fw Uw2
*57. *R F' R F2 R2 L' B L F L B D F2 R U' D F B2 R U2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *B' L R2 U' B' L' D2 U B L2 R F2 B L' U L U' L U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*59. *L' F' U L F' R' F L2 B U' R2 U' B' L U' F2 R2 L2 F' Rw Uw
*60. *F B2 R F2 U' F2 B2 U' L F L' R F' D' R' F B' D2 L' Fw Uw
*61. *B R' L2 D' B R2 B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R U2 L2 U2 F' L' F' Rw' Uw
*62. *B' R U2 R F2 B2 R2 D B' L2 U R B D' R L' B2 L' D L Fw Uw2
*63. *U2 L2 U' F' D2 B2 L R' D2 L' F D2 F2 R F2 L U B L2 Fw Uw
*64. *D2 R D' R2 L2 D R L2 B' U B' F2 L U' L B2 R' D F B2 Rw' Uw2
*65. *L U' D2 B' D U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B F L' U2 D B F2 D B F' Rw Uw'
*66. *R' U L' D2 F L2 U2 R D2 L2 R' F2 B D2 U R' D U F2 U' R Fw'
*67. *B2 F2 D R2 L2 B R' U L2 B' R D R' B2 L' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*68. *R2 D' R2 B2 U D' F2 U' D B2 R' D R' L' U F2 U2 B' U2 L2 Fw Uw2
*69. *D' R L2 B F' R2 B D2 F2 D' R' U2 L F U2 R' U B' L R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*70. *R B L' R U2 D R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 B D B2 L' U2 D' B' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L D' R D' U F L' U2 B2 D2
*2. *U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F D2 F' L2 U2 F R D2 B D' B L D2 B2
*3. *U2 L' F U2 R U' L D' B L D2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' R2
*4. *U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 R2 B' U2 R' U' L' F' U2 L' D2
*5. *U' F R B R2 B2 L F' U R' D2 B' R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 D L' B' L F' R2 U L2 R B D2
*2. *F2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 F U2 F U2 L U B2 L F L2 U2 L F' U
*3. *B D2 B L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 R' D F D' F' U' B R D U'
*4. *R B' R F D' F2 D' L F' U L B2 R D2 L U2 D2 B2 R F2 L2
*5. *L U B D' B2 U L' U' F R2 F' U2 F' B U2 L2 B2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F R2 B U2 R2 B U2 R2 F L' D2 R2 D R' B' R' B2 R
*2. *U2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F D B R B2 D' U' R B' U'
*3. *F U2 B2 F R2 F D2 R2 U2 F' L' F' L2 U' R' B' F2 U R2 F U'
*4. *R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 B L D' R B' U' R2 F U' F D'
*5. *D2 B2 F U2 L2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 L' U' B' L2 D' F2 L' D U2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B U2 L2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 L B2 R U' R2 B D' U2 L R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 L2 F2 R' F D R' B2 F R2 D L' U R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 U' R' D F L F2 U L D' R2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F' U R' U2 F U' F' R
*3. *U B2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B U R' F2 U B' R2 B' R' F2
*4. *F D2 Rw' Fw2 R2 B2 D Uw U2 Fw' Uw' Fw R2 Uw2 F' D Uw2 U2 B2 U' L' B' R B2 F2 L2 U B L Fw2 Rw B D F2 U Fw' F D2 F' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U R F' U' F R2 U2
*3. *R2 B D2 L' B2 U F2 D' L F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 L2
*4. *R Fw R B Fw2 F2 U Rw2 F2 Uw B2 Fw' U B' R' D' L Fw F Rw' R2 Fw L2 D Uw Rw' D L Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw' F' Uw2 Rw D' Uw' R Fw2 U2
*5. *B2 Fw' F D Fw Lw2 D F' Uw2 L2 R' U2 Rw R2 U2 L2 F L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw' U' B Dw' Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw F2 Rw' F Uw' L B Bw' F D U2 Rw2 R' Fw' L U' Fw' D Bw L2 Lw Bw' Rw' Dw U2 B F R B' Bw F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 F' R F2 R' U2 R2
*3. *R2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 R D U2 B' R B' L' F' L2 D2
*4. *L' R2 U2 B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F Rw2 B R2 Uw2 R F2 D' L R B' Rw R' B Fw2 Uw Fw2 L2 U Rw2 F2 L D' B2 D B' R' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 F'
*5. *Uw' L F' Dw' Lw2 F' Dw' B Fw Lw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 U' R Fw U L' U2 Lw' D Lw R' B' Bw2 L' R D' L' Bw Uw2 R2 Bw Dw Lw' R2 Dw' L' Lw2 B F2 D' Lw Rw D' Lw' B D' Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw Rw2 B F' D2 L' Lw Rw' R
*6. *F L' U2 2R' 2D L' D L F D' L 2L 2U L2 2L D' U B 2L' B2 2L' 2R 2F' 2L' 2F' F2 L2 3R2 2U' 2L2 2R' R 2D' U 2B 2F' 2R U' R' D' B 3F' 2U' 3R' 2B F 2R' 2F L 2L2 2D' 2L2 U 2B' 2R' 3U' 2L' 2F 2D L2 3R2 R2 D 2D2 B2 2L' 2B2 F2 3R 2B

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' R F
*3. *L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B L2 F D' R' U R' U' L D
*4. *Uw' F2 R Uw' R2 U' B Fw2 R D U' B' Uw' U Fw' Uw2 R2 D' U2 Rw2 B Uw' F2 L Rw' B2 Rw' B Fw2 R Uw' B2 Uw' L' R' D' L2 U' Rw B
*5. *L2 D Uw' U Fw F Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw D Dw' F D Lw F Dw2 Bw' L' R Fw' F Lw Bw2 Uw2 Bw F D2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw F2 R D B' F' Lw B Dw' F' L' Lw Rw Uw U Rw' D Bw2 Lw Uw Bw' U' F2 D' U2 R2 Bw L2 D2
*6. *3R 3F' 2D 3U 2U2 2R2 2B' 2U2 2F2 L 2F F2 U2 3F' L' F' 2D' L 3R' 2R 2U U 2F U 2L' 2R2 2U' 2R 2U2 3R 3U' 2U' U 2L 2B2 2U2 2R2 D F' 3R' R 3F' 2D' 3U 2B 3U 2F D 2R' 2B' 2L' B' 2F2 D2 2L2 B' D U' B L 3F2 2D' 2U2 B' 2D2 2F 3R' 2U2 2R2 D2
*7. *L 2B' 3U R' 3U2 3L 2R2 R2 2U2 3L2 2D R' F' R' 2F' 2U2 B 2B 2R2 D' 3U2 3R 3F2 3R' 3U' F D 2D2 3D' B' 3B U2 B' F' 2U' L' B2 3D' U2 2F2 2U2 B 2B' 3U2 3B' 2L 3D' 3F2 D' 2F 3U' B' U' 2B D 3L2 R2 2U2 2L' D' 3D2 2U 3B' L' R' B 2L' R' 3D2 U B' 3B2 3R D 3L' 2U 2B2 D2 2D 3D 2U' R2 2B' L2 2L' 3L R' 2D 2B' 2F' 2D' 3L2 3B2 2L' 3F2 2R 2U2 2L 3L2 2D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR5- DL1- UL1- U1- R2- D4+ L2+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R5- D4+ L4- ALL4- UR DR 
*2. *UR3+ DR1- DL2+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D5- L1- ALL2- y2 U5+ R1- D5+ L2+ ALL3+ DR DL 
*3. *UR3+ DR3+ DL5- UL0+ U6+ R3- D5+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U3- R1+ D4- L5+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR4+ DL3+ UL2- U4- R3- D3+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R2- D2+ L2+ ALL1- UR DL 
*5. *UR0+ DR4+ DL4+ UL2+ U3+ R1+ D0+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL1+ DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R' B' U L R' U' R U l' r' b'
*2. *U R' B U' L R' L' U l r' b
*3. *U' B' R L' R L' R r u
*4. *U B L' B U' L U L' r b u
*5. *U' L U' L B R B U' r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(3, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3)
*3. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 3)
*4. *(1, 6) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (-5, 2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L U L' U' B U' R L U R'
*2. *U L B L R B' U R' L B' L
*3. *B L' R' B U' R L R B' U' L'
*4. *U R L' R B R U' R L' U' B'
*5. *R B L' R' U R U L' U' B' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 F' R
*3. *R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 F U L' D2 F L' D R F' R2
*4. *U' B2 Fw2 F' R' Uw Fw' L' B2 R' Uw' L' Rw2 B2 F2 L' Fw U' L2 Fw2 Uw F U Fw F2 D' Fw' U Rw2 F2 R B2 Fw Rw R' Uw2 B D' U2 F2
*5. *Fw Lw' Dw2 U Fw Dw2 Rw' R2 Bw Lw' R2 B' D R2 Bw D' Dw2 U2 Fw F L2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 Fw F U2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw Uw Rw2 Dw Bw Lw' F L2 B' Dw Lw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 Fw L' U B2 Bw2 U L Fw2 Lw2 D Fw' U2 B D Rw2
*OH. *U B' L F' U R2 D B R D' B U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F D2 F R2 F
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL1- U1- R4- D6+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R6+ D1+ L3- ALL4- UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U R' L' B' L U' L B' L' r' u
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 2)
*Skewb. *L U L U R L R L' U B L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' L' r b l L' B b F' R' F R' B F R B
*2. *B' l' f F L f' l b B F L' R F' R' F R'
*3. *L b' B R F' L f l b' R' F L F L' R B' L
*4. *L' R B r' R b' l' r' L B' L' B' L' R F L B' R'
*5. *l L b' r b' l' b L' F R B L' R' B' L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *B Lw' U Bw L Bw U R Uw' Rw Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' Uw' Rw' u' l
*2. *Uw B' Rw' Bw U' L' Uw Lw' U' L' Lw Bw' Rw Lw Rw Lw' Bw' Uw' u r' b'
*3. *Lw Rw U R Uw B' Lw R Bw U L' R Lw Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw Rw Lw Uw' r' b
*4. *Rw L R Lw R' Uw L Rw B' Bw Lw Bw' Lw Rw Uw Rw' l r' b'
*5. *Uw L Rw' U' Bw Uw Lw' L R B Uw' Bw Rw Uw' Bw' Lw Bw' Rw' l' b'


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 17, 2019)

Late entry sorry, first time this year I missed a multibld, was way too tired to do it yesterday.
21/25 in 57:52[40:04]

3bld: 
1. 1:08.99
2. 54.69
3. DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

Results for week 50: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(160)
1.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.79 asacuber
3.  1.87 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.99 Legomanz
5.  2.02 ExultantCarn
6.  2.04 Sean Hartman
7.  2.09 OriginalUsername
8.  2.10 TipsterTrickster
9.  2.30 tJardigradHe
10.  2.39 Imran Rahman
11.  2.50 Angry_Mob
12.  2.62 Luke Garrett
13.  2.66 Helmer Ewert
14.  2.71 AlphaCam625
15.  2.74 Michał Krasowski
16.  2.76 CubicOreo
17.  2.77 JoXCuber
18.  2.79 Ontricus
19.  2.80 eyeball321
20.  2.82 parkertrager
21.  2.84 MrKuba600
22.  2.85 Dream Cubing
23.  2.87 DhruvA
24.  2.88 Jami Viljanen
25.  2.92 thecubingwizard
26.  2.93 bennettstouder
27.  2.96 Trig0n
27.  2.96 jancsi02
29.  2.98 ichcubegern
30.  3.03 cuberkid10
31.  3.05 HawaiiLife745
32.  3.07 riz3ndrr
33.  3.09 2017LAMB06
34.  3.11 boroc226han
35.  3.14 Toothcraver55
36.  3.17 Jscuber
37.  3.19 Nutybaconator
38.  3.21 Mcuber5
39.  3.23 wuque man
40.  3.25 Rubadcar
41.  3.31 remopihel
42.  3.32 OwenB
43.  3.33 BradyCubes08
44.  3.39 Natanael
45.  3.42 V.Kochergin
45.  3.42 Coinman_
47.  3.51 DGCubes
48.  3.53 AidanNoogie
48.  3.53 nikodem.rudy
50.  3.54 mihnea3000
51.  3.57 smackbadatskewb
51.  3.57 MTOBEIYF
53.  3.58 Awder
54.  3.65 Rollercoasterben
55.  3.67 Dylan Swarts
56.  3.68 LYZ
57.  3.70 Cheng
57.  3.70 [email protected]
59.  3.71 BraydenTheCuber
59.  3.71 jvier
61.  3.73 [email protected]
62.  3.74 Clément B.
63.  3.75 NewoMinx
64.  3.76 nichols_8
64.  3.76 VJW
66.  3.80 poleszczuk
67.  3.82 Isaac Latta
68.  3.86 TimoSimurka
69.  3.87 Logan
70.  3.89 Mageminx
71.  3.93 SpiFunTastic
72.  4.02 dollarstorecubes
73.  4.03 MCuber
74.  4.07 RapsinSix
74.  4.07 acchyutjolly26
76.  4.08 Zagros
77.  4.16 Fred Lang
77.  4.16 BleachedTurtle
79.  4.17 DesertWolf
79.  4.17 DiscolouredWenis
81.  4.20 Matthew d
82.  4.22 Valken
83.  4.24 Cooki348
84.  4.27 Antto Pitkänen
85.  4.28 Henry Lipka
86.  4.32 abhijat
86.  4.32 weatherman223
88.  4.37 qaz
88.  4.37 xyzzy
90.  4.43 elliottk_
90.  4.43 Cuz Red
92.  4.50 Liam Wadek
93.  4.54 João Vinicius
93.  4.54 begiuli65
95.  4.58 ARandomCuber
96.  4.61 d2polld
97.  4.62 Koen van Aller
98.  4.63 bandi72006
99.  4.65 Alpha cuber
100.  4.69 VIBE_ZT
100.  4.69 epride17
102.  4.73 Aadil- ali
103.  4.77 zhata
104.  4.79 tavery343
104.  4.79 Skullush
106.  4.80 Immolated-Marmoset
107.  4.86 brad711
108.  4.88 KrokosB
109.  4.99 Elf
110.  5.00 swankfukinc
111.  5.07 Andrew_Rizo
112.  5.09 oliver sitja sichel
113.  5.19 MattP98
114.  5.20 InlandEmpireCuber
115.  5.24 Billybong378
116.  5.25 wearephamily1719
116.  5.25 JC Cuber
118.  5.36 [email protected]
119.  5.37 george dunners
120.  5.38 LoiteringCuber
121.  5.43 Comvat
122.  5.51 connorlacrosse
123.  5.57 ThatLucas
124.  5.60 qT Tp
125.  5.61 Pratyush Manas
126.  5.64 Cubinwitdapizza
127.  5.65 JakeKlassen
128.  5.78 Jaco Momberg
129.  5.79 Jmuncuber
130.  5.85 taco_schell
131.  5.88 Alea
132.  5.93 Jaycubes
133.  5.97 Dr.Cubic
134.  6.10 BenChristman1
135.  6.14 Kal-Flo
136.  6.18 John Benwell
137.  6.19 2019DWYE01
138.  6.27 Cube to Cube
139.  6.37 lumes2121
140.  6.39 topppits
141.  6.54 abunickabhi
142.  6.85 PingPongCuber
143.  7.05 DarkSavage
144.  7.18 Thelegend12
145.  7.21 MarixPix
146.  7.23 ngmh
147.  7.56 Petri Krzywacki
148.  7.82 Mike Hughey
149.  8.01 CubiBubi
150.  8.05 Nathanael Robertson
151.  8.66 One Wheel
152.  9.10 hollower147
153.  9.16 pizzacrust
154.  10.25 cfopboy
155.  10.72 sporteisvogel
156.  11.89 Jacck
157.  14.12 SolidJoltBlue
158.  15.29 MatsBergsten
159.  16.39 Jennswans
160.  17.85 Mr_Tiger420


*3x3x3*(197)
1.  7.17 Luke Garrett
2.  7.63 Jscuber
3.  7.83 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.84 wuque man
5.  8.31 cuberkid10
6.  8.48 Sean Hartman
7.  8.57 OriginalUsername
7.  8.57 Cuber2113
9.  8.59 tJardigradHe
10.  8.63 zhata
11.  8.71 LYZ
12.  8.78 Zach Clark
13.  8.81 thecubingwizard
14.  8.86 ichcubegern
15.  8.88 jancsi02
16.  9.12 Rubadcar
17.  9.15 AidanNoogie
18.  9.18 Dream Cubing
19.  9.23 2017LAMB06
20.  9.24 Toothcraver55
21.  9.31 turtwig
22.  9.53 BradenTheMagician
23.  9.63 AlphaCam625
24.  9.64 smackbadatskewb
25.  9.71 Zeke Mackay
26.  9.73 Michał Krasowski
27.  9.82 DGCubes
28.  9.83 DhruvA
29.  9.84 BradyCubes08
30.  9.91 Sowrduk
30.  9.91 MichaelNielsen
32.  9.92 boroc226han
33.  10.01 mihnea3000
33.  10.01 NewoMinx
35.  10.02 DiscolouredWenis
36.  10.05 KrokosB
37.  10.09 OwenB
38.  10.15 Nikhil Soares
39.  10.26 TommyCherry
40.  10.29 Nutybaconator
40.  10.29 NathanaelCubes
42.  10.31 Mageminx
43.  10.34 Laura
44.  10.41 HawaiiLife745
45.  10.45 Awder
45.  10.45 JoXCuber
47.  10.48 Mcuber5
47.  10.48 JakeKlassen
49.  10.50 Cheng
50.  10.54 Ontricus
51.  10.61 riz3ndrr
52.  10.63 TipsterTrickster
53.  10.66 jvier
53.  10.66 Valken
55.  10.67 Elf
55.  10.67 Helmer Ewert
57.  10.68 Logan
58.  10.71 MrKuba600
59.  10.77 ExultantCarn
60.  10.80 CubicOreo
61.  10.82 Andrew_Rizo
62.  10.85 Clément B.
63.  10.89 dollarstorecubes
64.  10.96 typo56
65.  10.97 parkertrager
66.  10.98 Keenan Johnson
67.  11.10 MTOBEIYF
68.  11.16 qaz
69.  11.38 Coinman_
70.  11.40 sigalig
71.  11.46 MartinN13
72.  11.50 [email protected]
73.  11.52 yourmotherfly
74.  11.76 Fred Lang
75.  11.79 abunickabhi
76.  11.82 nichols_8
77.  11.91 nikodem.rudy
78.  11.95 fun at the joy
79.  12.05 ARandomCuber
80.  12.10 Underwatercuber
81.  12.11 Liam Wadek
82.  12.16 20luky3
83.  12.18 jake.levine
84.  12.22 speedcube.insta
85.  12.23 João Vinicius
86.  12.26 Skullush
87.  12.34 acchyutjolly26
87.  12.34 Cooki348
89.  12.41 [email protected]
90.  12.43 VJW
90.  12.43 Sub1Hour
92.  12.44 MCuber
93.  12.49 weatherman223
94.  12.52 Cuz Red
95.  12.55 [email protected]
95.  12.55 Henry Lipka
97.  12.57 Abhi
98.  12.62 RapsinSix
99.  12.78 Isaac Latta
100.  12.89 Nitheesh fmc
101.  12.93 MattP98
102.  12.94 Jami Viljanen
103.  12.95 TheNoobCuber
104.  12.96 V.Kochergin
105.  12.99 SpiFunTastic
105.  12.99 Dylan Swarts
107.  13.10 d2polld
108.  13.30 sqAree
109.  13.32 ican97
110.  13.34 BraydenTheCuber
111.  13.36 BleachedTurtle
112.  13.42 MarixPix
113.  13.46 YoAkshYo
114.  13.48 eyeball321
115.  13.49 begiuli65
116.  13.63 poleszczuk
117.  13.64 TimoSimurka
117.  13.64 LoiteringCuber
119.  13.78 Lvl9001Wizard
120.  13.89 Jmuncuber
121.  13.90 bennettstouder
122.  13.93 Natanael
123.  13.98 mikiwow123
124.  14.08 SpeedCubeReview
125.  14.13 Trig0n
126.  14.25 brad711
127.  14.26 Koen van Aller
128.  14.27 xyzzy
129.  14.31 remopihel
130.  14.39 [email protected]
131.  14.40 lumes2121
132.  14.43 Rollercoasterben
133.  14.52 ThatLucas
134.  14.59 Kal-Flo
135.  14.71 Jack
136.  14.78 Zagros
137.  14.97 pizzacrust
137.  14.97 Last Layer King
139.  14.98 Immolated-Marmoset
140.  15.04 DesertWolf
141.  15.14 Alpha cuber
142.  15.32 revaldoah
143.  15.42 Aadil- ali
144.  15.44 Jaycubes
145.  15.55 ngmh
146.  15.69 InlandEmpireCuber
146.  15.69 [email protected]
148.  16.04 swankfukinc
149.  16.11 george dunners
150.  16.28 John Benwell
151.  16.38 Cubinwitdapizza
152.  16.46 Antto Pitkänen
152.  16.46 tavery343
154.  16.59 oliver sitja sichel
155.  16.89 VIBE_ZT
156.  17.03 Alea
157.  17.14 UnknownCanvas
158.  17.41 PingPongCuber
158.  17.41 topppits
160.  17.50 JC Cuber
161.  17.67 BenChristman1
162.  18.22 epride17
163.  18.28 Matthew d
164.  18.40 qT Tp
165.  18.79 Billybong378
166.  19.00 Jaco Momberg
167.  19.23 Petri Krzywacki
168.  19.68 Dr.Cubic
169.  19.71 Comvat
170.  19.87 Vraj95Soni
171.  20.26 MarkA64
172.  20.40 HooverCuber
173.  20.46 taco_schell
174.  20.69 Fredrick
175.  20.86 Cube to Cube
176.  21.18 Mike Hughey
177.  21.42 2019DWYE01
178.  21.49 [email protected]
179.  22.64 dschieses
180.  22.87 Thelegend12
181.  22.91 connorlacrosse
182.  23.46 sporteisvogel
183.  23.48 bandi72006
184.  24.24 PetrusQuber
185.  24.48 wearephamily1719
186.  25.26 cfopboy
187.  25.58 DarkSavage
188.  25.85 Nathanael Robertson
189.  27.72 One Wheel
190.  28.12 hollower147
191.  29.54 Pratyush Manas
192.  34.98 Jacck
193.  38.05 MJCuber05
194.  39.33 MatsBergsten
195.  41.07 SolidJoltBlue
196.  1:04.37 Mr_Tiger420
197.  1:05.06 Jennswans


*4x4x4*(126)
1.  29.22 jancsi02
2.  29.28 cuberkid10
3.  30.00 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  30.16 thecubingwizard
5.  31.47 Khairur Rachim
6.  32.87 OriginalUsername
7.  33.14 LYZ
8.  33.20 tJardigradHe
9.  33.69 mihnea3000
10.  33.97 Sean Hartman
11.  34.32 TommyCherry
12.  34.83 ichcubegern
13.  35.72 Elf
14.  36.17 Michał Krasowski
15.  36.20 NewoMinx
16.  36.64 MrKuba600
17.  36.69 Cheng
18.  37.33 Valken
19.  37.85 Jscuber
20.  37.88 Toothcraver55
21.  37.99 wuque man
22.  38.19 Mageminx
23.  38.94 2017LAMB06
24.  39.47 AidanNoogie
25.  39.59 HawaiiLife745
26.  39.87 typo56
27.  39.96 DiscolouredWenis
28.  40.04 boroc226han
29.  40.51 Luke Garrett
30.  40.52 DGCubes
31.  40.61 Clément B.
32.  40.89 Coinman_
33.  41.07 CubicOreo
34.  41.11 BradyCubes08
35.  42.46 Nutybaconator
36.  42.58 dollarstorecubes
37.  42.79 OwenB
38.  43.19 [email protected]
39.  43.42 MCuber
40.  43.51 João Vinicius
41.  43.53 DhruvA
42.  44.01 Keenan Johnson
43.  44.02 jake.levine
44.  44.10 riz3ndrr
45.  44.53 KrokosB
46.  44.77 Fred Lang
47.  45.25 Ontricus
48.  45.75 V.Kochergin
49.  45.90 xyzzy
50.  46.00 Awder
51.  46.48 nikodem.rudy
52.  46.53 remopihel
53.  46.60 smackbadatskewb
54.  47.13 Logan
55.  47.54 Rubadcar
56.  47.88 Mcuber5
57.  48.04 TheNoobCuber
58.  48.35 abunickabhi
59.  48.64 BleachedTurtle
60.  49.03 Antto Pitkänen
61.  49.07 swankfukinc
62.  49.51 nichols_8
63.  49.70 MartinN13
64.  49.74 Natanael
65.  51.03 Henry Lipka
66.  51.30 jvier
67.  51.43 zhata
68.  52.18 MattP98
69.  52.21 epride17
70.  52.24 ThatLucas
71.  52.64 MarixPix
72.  53.00 acchyutjolly26
73.  53.19 Isaac Latta
74.  53.26 fun at the joy
75.  53.92 lumes2121
76.  54.28 Dylan Swarts
77.  54.54 mikiwow123
78.  54.62 Zagros
79.  54.96 Rollercoasterben
80.  55.42 DesertWolf
81.  56.26 d2polld
82.  56.72 RapsinSix
83.  56.73 Jami Viljanen
84.  57.06 John Benwell
85.  57.64 Cooki348
86.  57.75 Koen van Aller
87.  57.82 Liam Wadek
88.  57.88 VJW
89.  58.51 NathanaelCubes
90.  59.36 tavery343
91.  59.48 topppits
92.  1:00.57 bennettstouder
93.  1:00.95 LoiteringCuber
94.  1:01.32 Alea
95.  1:02.01 brad711
96.  1:03.01 eyeball321
97.  1:03.30 speedcube.insta
98.  1:03.69 Cuz Red
99.  1:04.32 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  1:06.59 TimoSimurka
101.  1:06.98 qT Tp
102.  1:12.53 pizzacrust
103.  1:13.23 oliver sitja sichel
104.  1:14.42 SpiFunTastic
105.  1:15.07 One Wheel
106.  1:15.12 VIBE_ZT
107.  1:15.13 [email protected]
108.  1:16.32 Petri Krzywacki
109.  1:16.36 2019DWYE01
110.  1:17.23 Matthew d
111.  1:17.25 PingPongCuber
112.  1:17.57 Comvat
113.  1:18.46 Alpha cuber
114.  1:24.39 sporteisvogel
115.  1:25.37 Dr.Cubic
116.  1:27.77 Thelegend12
117.  1:39.54 BraydenTheCuber
118.  1:40.79 wearephamily1719
119.  1:45.74 BenChristman1
120.  1:49.64 taco_schell
121.  1:51.34 Jacck
122.  2:19.31 hollower147
123.  2:23.46 MatsBergsten
124.  2:25.08 cfopboy
125.  2:30.27 george dunners
126.  DNF JakeKlassen


*5x5x5*(83)
1.  53.72 jancsi02
2.  58.58 Sean Hartman
3.  59.95 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:00.02 Dream Cubing
5.  1:01.06 cuberkid10
6.  1:02.34 thecubingwizard
7.  1:04.55 tJardigradHe
8.  1:06.42 OriginalUsername
9.  1:08.31 ichcubegern
10.  1:08.69 LYZ
11.  1:08.90 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:10.42 Elf
13.  1:13.57 Nikhil Soares
14.  1:15.29 Luke Garrett
15.  1:15.47 MrKuba600
16.  1:15.93 sigalig
17.  1:16.36 Coinman_
18.  1:17.36 V.Kochergin
19.  1:17.70 Michał Krasowski
19.  1:17.70 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:18.11 Valken
22.  1:19.13 DGCubes
23.  1:19.36 Mageminx
24.  1:20.62 Cheng
25.  1:21.60 BradyCubes08
26.  1:22.92 CubicOreo
27.  1:23.02 abunickabhi
28.  1:23.73 Awder
29.  1:24.62 dollarstorecubes
30.  1:24.97 riz3ndrr
31.  1:25.04 Clément B.
32.  1:25.62 KrokosB
33.  1:26.24 jake.levine
34.  1:27.27 DhruvA
35.  1:27.56 nikodem.rudy
36.  1:28.11 Keenan Johnson
37.  1:28.47 VJW
38.  1:28.87 Ontricus
39.  1:30.66 Fred Lang
40.  1:31.10 BleachedTurtle
41.  1:31.37 ThatLucas
42.  1:33.31 Henry Lipka
43.  1:36.56 Mcuber5
44.  1:37.72 xyzzy
45.  1:38.21 nichols_8
46.  1:38.36 Dylan Swarts
47.  1:40.60 Logan
48.  1:41.70 Nutybaconator
49.  1:44.36 20luky3
50.  1:45.20 Antto Pitkänen
51.  1:45.44 swankfukinc
52.  1:47.13 Natanael
53.  1:47.68 Alea
54.  1:48.24 Liam Wadek
55.  1:50.41 jvier
56.  1:50.76 Rollercoasterben
57.  1:52.50 MarixPix
58.  1:54.50 Cooki348
59.  1:55.15 TimoSimurka
60.  1:57.54 brad711
61.  1:57.86 RapsinSix
62.  1:58.04 Zagros
63.  2:00.00 DesertWolf
64.  2:02.22 topppits
65.  2:16.10 Jmuncuber
66.  2:18.03 One Wheel
67.  2:22.16 Jaco Momberg
68.  2:29.20 Cuz Red
69.  2:35.97 Koen van Aller
70.  2:36.46 Petri Krzywacki
71.  2:38.04 TheNoobCuber
72.  2:48.78 PingPongCuber
73.  2:50.70 Matthew d
74.  2:56.47 [email protected]
75.  2:59.78 BraydenTheCuber
76.  3:03.64 Thelegend12
77.  3:26.28 sporteisvogel
78.  3:51.35 Comvat
79.  3:51.71 MatsBergsten
80.  5:33.58 hollower147
81.  DNF MartinN13
81.  DNF pizzacrust
81.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:42.30 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.14 Sean Hartman
3.  1:53.52 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  2:10.61 ichcubegern
5.  2:13.58 OriginalUsername
6.  2:13.75 Coinman_
7.  2:14.74 Valken
8.  2:24.30 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:30.56 KrokosB
10.  2:31.79 xyzzy
11.  2:36.22 Nikhil Soares
12.  2:36.27 CubicOreo
13.  2:36.41 Awder
14.  2:37.47 jake.levine
15.  2:41.67 Henry Lipka
16.  2:43.41 abunickabhi
17.  2:44.64 DGCubes
18.  2:54.32 DhruvA
19.  3:03.70 Fred Lang
20.  3:07.92 Luke Garrett
21.  3:09.37 Clément B.
22.  3:12.04 Dylan Swarts
23.  3:12.77 ThatLucas
24.  3:13.81 nichols_8
25.  3:15.85 VJW
26.  3:34.32 swankfukinc
27.  3:34.48 Zagros
28.  3:38.71 Mcuber5
29.  3:39.98 Liam Wadek
30.  3:46.62 Alea
31.  3:51.56 TimoSimurka
32.  3:59.35 brad711
33.  4:15.07 Rollercoasterben
34.  4:17.59 One Wheel
35.  4:55.63 Petri Krzywacki
36.  6:19.45 PingPongCuber
37.  7:12.09 MatsBergsten
38.  7:21.56 sporteisvogel
39.  9:01.80 [email protected]
40.  DNF Natanael


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:19.66 Dream Cubing
2.  2:26.84 jancsi02
3.  2:41.01 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:47.09 ichcubegern
5.  3:11.05 OriginalUsername
6.  3:14.62 wuque man
7.  3:21.50 Coinman_
8.  3:31.29 KrokosB
9.  3:40.76 xyzzy
10.  3:44.45 jake.levine
11.  3:44.61 Keroma12
12.  3:49.55 CubicOreo
13.  3:51.09 Awder
14.  3:54.71 DhruvA
15.  4:03.64 Nikhil Soares
16.  4:23.30 typo56
17.  4:27.38 Fred Lang
18.  4:49.18 swankfukinc
19.  5:05.37 abunickabhi
20.  5:10.76 Liam Wadek
21.  5:28.57 Alea
22.  5:43.10 Mcuber5
23.  5:46.20 Zagros
24.  6:00.45 John Benwell
25.  6:17.63 Rollercoasterben
26.  6:27.14 One Wheel
27.  7:22.59 Petri Krzywacki
28.  10:36.97 PingPongCuber
29.  11:14.83 sporteisvogel
30.  DNF NewoMinx
30.  DNF DGCubes


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(56)
1.  4.52 asacuber
2.  4.67 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.86 JakeKlassen


Spoiler



4.  6.39 Mr_Tiger420
5.  6.45 MichaelNielsen
6.  7.16 ExultantCarn
7.  7.34 JoXCuber
8.  9.03 OriginalUsername
9.  9.73 NathanaelCubes
10.  10.13 TipsterTrickster
11.  10.75 Michał Krasowski
12.  10.85 Sean Hartman
13.  11.80 Dream Cubing
14.  12.06 riz3ndrr
15.  14.65 ichcubegern
16.  14.76 taco_schell
17.  16.17 smackbadatskewb
18.  17.66 abunickabhi
19.  18.79 Nutybaconator
20.  19.68 [email protected]
21.  23.87 fun at the joy
22.  26.35 Mike Hughey
23.  27.11 Logan
24.  27.23 MattP98
25.  27.35 cuberkid10
26.  27.52 V.Kochergin
27.  29.12 MatsBergsten
28.  30.31 Skullush
29.  30.37 xyzzy
30.  30.55 Mcuber5
31.  30.90 Natanael
32.  31.83 VJW
33.  33.13 Valken
34.  36.95 dollarstorecubes
35.  42.02 Jacck
36.  45.71 Zagros
37.  50.65 zhata
38.  52.42 Immolated-Marmoset
39.  55.69 tavery343
40.  59.03 DarkSavage
41.  59.82 Nathanael Robertson
42.  1:01.01 Rollercoasterben
43.  1:03.39 Alpha cuber
44.  1:03.59 Trig0n
45.  1:07.93 jvier
46.  1:09.84 Alea
47.  1:14.13 ngmh
48.  1:23.45 hollower147
49.  1:26.24 EtaiTheCuber
50.  1:27.56 Thelegend12
51.  1:36.60 PingPongCuber
52.  2:27.61 Cube to Cube
53.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
53.  DNF Billybong378
53.  DNF John Benwell
53.  DNF Matthew d


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  19.03 JakeKlassen
2.  19.23 sigalig
3.  19.88 TommyCherry


Spoiler



4.  20.92 Andrew_Rizo
5.  22.32 daniel678
6.  23.10 ican97
7.  27.81 elliottk_
8.  30.07 typo56
9.  32.92 abunickabhi
10.  33.50 Last Layer King
11.  43.02 sqAree
12.  43.31 Keroma12
13.  45.43 Sean Hartman
14.  46.88 OJ Cubing
15.  50.02 MattP98
16.  50.30 Skullush
17.  54.69 Dylan Swarts
18.  1:04.69 Underwatercuber
19.  1:10.54 revaldoah
20.  1:10.93 VJW
21.  1:16.10 MatsBergsten
22.  1:33.38 fun at the joy
23.  1:38.23 elimescube
24.  1:41.79 Nutybaconator
25.  1:45.14 Logan
26.  1:53.99 Khairur Rachim
27.  1:58.44 BradyCubes08
28.  2:00.22 dollarstorecubes
29.  2:01.89 Zagros
30.  2:11.36 MTOBEIYF
31.  2:36.96 Alea
32.  3:02.57 Jack
33.  3:24.00 tavery343
34.  3:37.34 MartinN13
35.  3:38.67 Jacck
36.  5:47.99 PingPongCuber
37.  27:15.41 hollower147
38.  DNF NathanaelCubes
38.  DNF Mcuber5
38.  DNF ichcubegern
38.  DNF Rollercoasterben
38.  DNF xyzzy


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  4:19.14 OJ Cubing
2.  4:56.53 VJW
3.  5:33.66 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  7:13.56 MatsBergsten
5.  10:09.40 Jacck
6.  14:57.74 brad711
7.  64:33.77 PingPongCuber
8.  DNF Sean Hartman
8.  DNF MTOBEIYF
8.  DNF Last Layer King
8.  DNF hollower147
8.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  10:40.98 OJ Cubing
2.  14:09.33 Dylan Swarts
3.  15:07.32 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Cuberstache
4.  DNF MattP98
4.  DNF Sean Hartman
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  21/25 57:52 Dylan Swarts
2.  11/15 45:03 Cuberstache
3.  6/6 25:42 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  7/8 46:24 MatsBergsten
5.  4/4 22:44 BradyCubes08
6.  4/6 44:07 epride17
7.  2/3 16:37 Zagros
8.  11/29 60:00 Keroma12
8.  0/2 12:23 Bubbagrub
8.  0/2 7:41 Alea
8.  0/2 14:59 PingPongCuber
8.  0/21 60:00 Sean Hartman


*3x3x3 one-handed*(127)
1.  10.54 Cuber2113
2.  11.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.41 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.42 OriginalUsername
5.  13.72 Jscuber
6.  13.96 Sean Hartman
7.  14.71 2017LAMB06
8.  14.76 AlphaCam625
9.  14.87 wuque man
10.  14.97 LYZ
11.  15.00 tJardigradHe
12.  15.32 ichcubegern
13.  15.37 turtwig
14.  15.40 Dream Cubing
15.  15.41 cuberkid10
16.  15.66 jancsi02
17.  15.75 NewoMinx
18.  15.97 BradyCubes08
19.  16.10 mihnea3000
20.  16.14 smackbadatskewb
21.  16.58 zhata
22.  16.78 Coinman_
23.  16.90 riz3ndrr
24.  16.92 HawaiiLife745
25.  17.29 AidanNoogie
25.  17.29 boroc226han
27.  17.34 jvier
28.  17.49 ARandomCuber
29.  18.01 Clément B.
30.  18.20 DhruvA
31.  18.29 JoXCuber
32.  18.32 JakeKlassen
33.  18.41 TommyCherry
34.  18.54 abunickabhi
35.  18.64 MrKuba600
36.  18.87 nikodem.rudy
37.  18.94 dollarstorecubes
38.  19.09 Elf
39.  19.15 Mcuber5
39.  19.15 MCuber
41.  19.17 CubicOreo
42.  19.98 KrokosB
43.  20.01 Nutybaconator
44.  20.11 Helmer Ewert
45.  20.36 [email protected]
46.  20.40 Rubadcar
47.  20.54 Ontricus
48.  20.75 Last Layer King
49.  20.89 Jami Viljanen
50.  21.74 João Vinicius
51.  21.79 yourmotherfly
52.  21.85 Sub1Hour
53.  22.10 Logan
54.  22.18 Henry Lipka
55.  22.21 Cheng
56.  22.58 mikiwow123
57.  22.72 DGCubes
58.  22.98 xyzzy
59.  23.13 MTOBEIYF
60.  23.45 Antto Pitkänen
61.  23.52 begiuli65
62.  23.61 fun at the joy
63.  23.64 Awder
64.  23.84 Dylan Swarts
65.  23.96 Skullush
66.  23.98 remopihel
67.  24.02 Valken
68.  24.48 V.Kochergin
69.  24.68 MartinN13
70.  24.82 ThatLucas
71.  25.00 Cooki348
72.  25.58 eyeball321
73.  25.61 TimoSimurka
74.  26.38 Underwatercuber
75.  26.40 brad711
76.  26.59 [email protected]
77.  26.94 epride17
78.  26.98 LoiteringCuber
79.  27.78 Matthew d
80.  28.00 revaldoah
81.  28.26 Liam Wadek
82.  28.46 Alea
83.  28.52 MattP98
84.  29.80 acchyutjolly26
85.  29.92 Alpha cuber
86.  30.38 swankfukinc
87.  30.41 BleachedTurtle
88.  30.54 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  30.66 VJW
90.  31.36 ngmh
91.  31.69 ican97
92.  31.70 Koen van Aller
93.  31.85 [email protected]
94.  31.93 sigalig
95.  32.58 Rollercoasterben
95.  32.58 Petri Krzywacki
97.  32.59 DesertWolf
98.  32.63 bennettstouder
99.  33.36 VIBE_ZT
100.  33.40 oliver sitja sichel
101.  34.03 tavery343
102.  34.66 nichols_8
103.  35.10 pizzacrust
104.  35.12 george dunners
105.  35.19 [email protected]
106.  35.56 Fredrick
107.  36.51 PingPongCuber
108.  38.48 HooverCuber
109.  38.79 jake.levine
110.  39.16 Comvat
111.  40.15 BraydenTheCuber
112.  40.40 Mike Hughey
113.  40.98 PetrusQuber
114.  43.09 One Wheel
115.  43.23 2019DWYE01
116.  43.76 Billybong378
117.  45.27 BenChristman1
118.  45.70 Cube to Cube
119.  47.94 DarkSavage
120.  48.01 Jmuncuber
121.  48.18 Thelegend12
122.  49.63 hollower147
123.  50.22 Vraj95Soni
124.  1:03.68 sporteisvogel
125.  1:04.42 Jacck
126.  1:20.33 wearephamily1719
127.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  32.51 OriginalUsername
2.  33.61 DGCubes
3.  37.48 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  47.58 BradenTheMagician
5.  48.10 Sean Hartman
6.  1:00.50 dollarstorecubes
7.  1:12.14 epride17
8.  1:21.86 ichcubegern
9.  1:28.63 Bubbagrub
10.  1:46.69 CubicOreo
11.  1:47.00 fun at the joy
12.  2:05.08 KrokosB
13.  2:09.18 Liam Wadek
14.  2:24.52 xyzzy
15.  2:56.40 PingPongCuber
16.  3:17.00 hollower147
17.  DNF Alea


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  25.86 cfopboy
2.  41.77 ichcubegern
3.  45.78 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  47.68 fun at the joy
5.  54.07 hollower147
6.  55.85 xyzzy
7.  1:01.46 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:04.14 MCuber
9.  1:19.12 KrokosB
10.  1:55.41 BraydenTheCuber
11.  2:02.37 Jami Viljanen
12.  2:11.56 MatsBergsten
13.  3:17.13 TimoSimurka
14.  3:31.84 Jscuber
15.  DNF 2019DWYE01
15.  DNF BenChristman1
15.  DNF Alea


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  25.00 (25, 23, 27) WoowyBaby
1.  25.00 (25, 24, 26) Teh Keng Foo
3.  28.00 (29, 25, 30) Jack314


Spoiler



4.  29.33 (26, 30, 32) Jacck
5.  31.33 (32, 31, 31) xyzzy
6.  31.67 (34, 30, 31) qT Tp
7.  32.00 (30, 32, 34) Jack
8.  36.00 (36, 34, 38) Mike Hughey
9.  56.00 (55, 59, 54) DarkSavage
10.  61.33 (62, 66, 56) Liam Wadek
11.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
11.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
11.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) irontwig
11.  DNF (30, DNF, DNS) RCTACameron
11.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Cheng
11.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) RyuKagamine
11.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) craccho
11.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) DhruvA
11.  DNF (DNF, 65, 76) BraydenTheCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(76)
1.  36.68 cuberkid10
2.  42.51 Khairur Rachim
3.  42.95 LYZ


Spoiler



4.  43.22 OriginalUsername
5.  45.11 jancsi02
6.  45.67 Sean Hartman
7.  47.82 Luke Garrett
8.  47.93 Dream Cubing
9.  48.53 Elf
10.  49.69 thecubingwizard
11.  52.75 nikodem.rudy
12.  52.85 HawaiiLife745
13.  53.50 Valken
14.  53.94 ichcubegern
15.  54.54 DhruvA
16.  56.25 riz3ndrr
17.  56.63 BradyCubes08
18.  56.68 Ontricus
19.  57.81 wuque man
20.  58.50 Rubadcar
21.  58.64 MCuber
22.  58.98 abunickabhi
23.  1:00.66 dollarstorecubes
24.  1:00.75 CubicOreo
25.  1:01.02 Clément B.
26.  1:01.43 Nutybaconator
27.  1:02.50 xyzzy
28.  1:03.48 jvier
29.  1:03.85 DGCubes
30.  1:04.75 boroc226han
31.  1:05.23 begiuli65
32.  1:05.28 KrokosB
33.  1:05.68 Henry Lipka
34.  1:06.31 Awder
35.  1:07.71 V.Kochergin
36.  1:09.04 epride17
37.  1:09.53 zhata
38.  1:10.34 Mcuber5
39.  1:10.82 Cooki348
40.  1:12.09 Dylan Swarts
41.  1:12.49 Zagros
42.  1:12.71 nichols_8
43.  1:15.43 Jami Viljanen
44.  1:15.48 Rollercoasterben
45.  1:16.03 Natanael
46.  1:16.11 TimoSimurka
47.  1:16.48 VJW
48.  1:16.83 Antto Pitkänen
49.  1:18.27 Liam Wadek
50.  1:22.90 brad711
51.  1:25.46 Koen van Aller
52.  1:30.63 Alea
53.  1:31.56 pizzacrust
54.  1:33.65 qT Tp
55.  1:33.81 SpiFunTastic
56.  1:37.99 d2polld
57.  1:40.15 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  1:40.70 Comvat
59.  1:42.11 2019DWYE01
60.  1:42.28 VIBE_ZT
61.  1:46.97 [email protected]
62.  1:47.38 oliver sitja sichel
63.  1:47.75 Alpha cuber
64.  1:48.05 Petri Krzywacki
65.  1:52.07 [email protected]
66.  1:59.05 PingPongCuber
67.  2:04.92 Thelegend12
68.  2:08.36 Jmuncuber
69.  2:12.44 wearephamily1719
70.  2:15.50 BenChristman1
71.  2:23.69 BraydenTheCuber
72.  2:36.36 sporteisvogel
73.  2:47.30 Jacck
74.  3:32.42 cfopboy
75.  3:54.58 MatsBergsten
76.  4:53.76 hollower147


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(43)
1.  1:34.19 jancsi02
2.  1:42.40 Sean Hartman
3.  1:43.43 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:49.09 Dream Cubing
5.  2:01.83 OriginalUsername
6.  2:11.15 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:12.55 ichcubegern
8.  2:15.05 Elf
9.  2:19.30 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:20.11 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:21.08 CubicOreo
12.  2:22.28 DhruvA
13.  2:22.60 Luke Garrett
14.  2:25.16 KrokosB
15.  2:26.72 DGCubes
16.  2:27.54 Clément B.
17.  2:28.56 V.Kochergin
18.  2:30.45 Henry Lipka
19.  2:37.39 xyzzy
20.  2:38.31 Awder
21.  2:42.94 Nutybaconator
22.  2:49.18 abunickabhi
23.  2:50.03 jvier
24.  2:51.90 VJW
25.  2:54.85 Dylan Swarts
26.  2:59.53 Natanael
27.  2:59.84 Liam Wadek
28.  3:07.45 Cooki348
29.  3:14.99 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:17.88 Zagros
31.  3:24.15 Rollercoasterben
32.  3:24.81 Alea
33.  3:39.25 TimoSimurka
34.  4:05.02 PingPongCuber
35.  4:17.77 Petri Krzywacki
36.  4:39.44 Thelegend12
37.  5:09.41 BraydenTheCuber
38.  5:43.85 Comvat
39.  5:46.17 BenChristman1
40.  6:10.93 Jacck
41.  6:12.79 sporteisvogel
42.  8:50.68 MatsBergsten
43.  10:35.53 hollower147


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  4:03.18 OriginalUsername
2.  4:07.67 Dream Cubing
3.  4:14.04 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:02.88 xyzzy
5.  5:12.18 KrokosB
6.  5:17.25 abunickabhi
7.  5:23.31 Henry Lipka
8.  5:43.71 Awder
9.  5:51.87 Nutybaconator
10.  6:20.03 Dylan Swarts
11.  6:23.21 VJW
12.  6:49.55 Alea
13.  7:07.75 Liam Wadek
14.  7:09.88 Zagros
15.  7:14.75 Rollercoasterben
16.  9:32.03 Jaco Momberg
17.  9:34.63 Petri Krzywacki
18.  12:33.28 PingPongCuber
19.  13:42.77 sporteisvogel
20.  15:30.43 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  5:58.39 jancsi02
2.  6:03.65 Dream Cubing
3.  7:23.93 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:29.11 OriginalUsername
5.  7:43.56 wuque man
6.  8:04.12 HawaiiLife745
7.  9:07.25 Awder
8.  9:16.44 xyzzy
9.  9:21.84 KrokosB
10.  9:59.10 abunickabhi
11.  11:47.12 VJW
12.  11:59.98 Liam Wadek
13.  13:04.94 Alea
14.  13:11.14 Rollercoasterben
15.  13:17.00 Zagros
16.  22:45.74 PingPongCuber
17.  23:26.12 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(53)
1.  4.85 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.51 ARandomCuber
3.  6.55 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6.78 MattP98
5.  7.13 TommyCherry
6.  7.33 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.63 cuberkid10
8.  7.74 MartinN13
9.  8.11 DesertWolf
10.  8.72 JoXCuber
11.  8.78 buzzteam4
12.  9.61 2017LAMB06
13.  9.89 V.Kochergin
14.  10.52 NewoMinx
15.  10.61 Awder
16.  10.85 OriginalUsername
16.  10.85 Liam Wadek
18.  10.93 mikiwow123
19.  11.19 Luke Garrett
20.  11.37 NathanaelCubes
21.  11.45 HawaiiLife745
22.  12.00 Alpha cuber
23.  12.09 AlphaCam625
24.  12.44 Skullush
25.  12.78 bandi72006
26.  12.82 epride17
27.  12.90 João Vinicius
27.  12.90 KrokosB
29.  13.03 revaldoah
30.  13.10 ichcubegern
31.  13.37 VIBE_ZT
32.  13.95 Michał Krasowski
33.  14.20 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  14.34 Antto Pitkänen
35.  14.48 Jami Viljanen
36.  14.49 boroc226han
37.  14.52 remopihel
38.  15.11 CubicOreo
39.  15.55 poleszczuk
40.  15.67 george dunners
41.  16.21 brad711
42.  16.54 Dream Cubing
43.  16.83 Rubadcar
44.  16.86 Logan
45.  18.47 MTOBEIYF
46.  19.50 Nutybaconator
47.  25.45 Alea
48.  26.92 [email protected]
49.  28.22 PingPongCuber
50.  29.49 Henry Lipka
51.  30.64 xyzzy
52.  34.45 Cube to Cube
53.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*Megaminx*(45)
1.  47.90 Mageminx
2.  48.17 thecubingwizard
3.  53.04 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.78 Khairur Rachim
5.  56.94 Sean Hartman
6.  1:00.56 DGCubes
7.  1:00.80 OriginalUsername
8.  1:01.00 CubicOreo
9.  1:03.75 jancsi02
10.  1:04.06 DhruvA
11.  1:05.63 Dream Cubing
12.  1:06.17 KrokosB
13.  1:06.66 Luke Garrett
14.  1:06.83 MrKuba600
15.  1:09.75 Clément B.
16.  1:15.98 ichcubegern
17.  1:21.87 Nutybaconator
18.  1:22.29 LYZ
19.  1:24.13 Cooki348
20.  1:24.77 Logan
21.  1:25.43 Rubadcar
22.  1:25.91 abhijat
23.  1:26.54 Mcuber5
24.  1:28.46 ARandomCuber
25.  1:28.67 xyzzy
26.  1:31.69 BradyCubes08
27.  1:31.94 epride17
28.  1:35.50 Immolated-Marmoset
29.  1:39.37 Awder
30.  1:41.81 swankfukinc
31.  1:45.05 abunickabhi
32.  1:46.55 MTOBEIYF
33.  1:48.08 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:57.62 SpiFunTastic
35.  1:57.88 Koen van Aller
36.  2:00.22 Rollercoasterben
37.  2:08.89 VIBE_ZT
38.  2:15.04 jvier
39.  2:17.29 [email protected]
40.  2:24.31 Petri Krzywacki
41.  2:28.73 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  2:29.30 BraydenTheCuber
43.  2:34.78 PingPongCuber
44.  3:25.85 oliver sitja sichel
45.  DNF Valken


*Pyraminx*(114)
1.  1.91 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.35 Toothcraver55
3.  2.57 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.64 Cooki348
5.  2.66 parkertrager
6.  2.84 tJardigradHe
7.  2.88 SpiFunTastic
8.  2.90 MrKuba600
9.  3.02 Ontricus
10.  3.09 Awder
11.  3.20 OriginalUsername
12.  3.24 Abhi
13.  3.33 Sean Hartman
14.  3.41 TipsterTrickster
14.  3.41 Logan
16.  3.55 JoXCuber
17.  3.62 MartinN13
18.  3.74 Trig0n
19.  3.88 Cheng
20.  3.92 Jami Viljanen
21.  4.05 MCuber
22.  4.20 Rubadcar
23.  4.26 smackbadatskewb
24.  4.40 mihnea3000
25.  4.48 Helmer Ewert
26.  4.61 BradyCubes08
26.  4.61 NewoMinx
28.  4.68 CubicOreo
29.  4.71 poleszczuk
30.  4.75 MTOBEIYF
31.  4.85 ichcubegern
32.  5.21 remopihel
33.  5.27 dollarstorecubes
34.  5.37 riz3ndrr
35.  5.57 begiuli65
36.  5.59 UnknownCanvas
37.  5.64 Cuz Red
38.  5.67 MattP98
39.  5.70 Luke Garrett
40.  5.72 Liam Wadek
41.  5.78 Dream Cubing
42.  5.80 João Vinicius
43.  5.89 VIBE_ZT
44.  6.17 ExultantCarn
45.  6.32 taco_schell
46.  6.33 AlphaCam625
47.  6.49 Nutybaconator
48.  6.51 george dunners
49.  6.52 Keenan Johnson
49.  6.52 HawaiiLife745
51.  6.53 KrokosB
52.  6.55 jvier
53.  6.57 DarkSavage
54.  6.60 boroc226han
55.  6.70 TimoSimurka
56.  6.87 acchyutjolly26
57.  6.90 wuque man
58.  6.91 Billybong378
59.  7.04 Mcuber5
60.  7.05 Rollercoasterben
61.  7.15 DesertWolf
62.  7.41 LoiteringCuber
63.  7.43 Elf
64.  7.48 Skullush
65.  7.68 nikodem.rudy
66.  7.69 zhata
67.  7.71 jancsi02
68.  7.79 [email protected]
69.  7.88 RapsinSix
70.  7.92 ARandomCuber
71.  7.93 BleachedTurtle
72.  8.04 BraydenTheCuber
73.  8.27 Antto Pitkänen
74.  8.35 AidanNoogie
75.  8.44 weatherman223
76.  8.62 qT Tp
77.  8.65 epride17
78.  8.68 Dylan Swarts
79.  8.75 Koen van Aller
80.  8.76 tavery343
81.  8.99 abunickabhi
82.  9.12 Henry Lipka
83.  9.14 Natanael
84.  9.15 Alpha cuber
85.  9.18 PingPongCuber
86.  9.22 connorlacrosse
87.  9.23 wearephamily1719
88.  9.25 bennettstouder
89.  9.39 elliottk_
89.  9.39 VJW
91.  9.41 [email protected]
92.  9.53 Valken
93.  9.55 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  9.60 [email protected]
95.  9.84 bandi72006
96.  10.26 2019DWYE01
97.  10.27 Jmuncuber
98.  10.30 oliver sitja sichel
99.  10.31 Immolated-Marmoset
100.  10.75 brad711
101.  10.76 Cube to Cube
102.  10.78 topppits
103.  11.15 MJCuber05
104.  11.34 Comvat
105.  12.16 Jacck
106.  12.94 xyzzy
107.  13.49 BenChristman1
108.  13.60 Matthew d
109.  13.69 sporteisvogel
110.  14.25 Jennswans
111.  15.83 Thelegend12
112.  18.45 Mr_Tiger420
113.  21.36 John Benwell
114.  25.91 SolidJoltBlue


*Square-1*(80)
1.  7.03 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.37 Helmer Ewert
3.  9.89 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  11.10 Sean Hartman
5.  11.21 Shadowjockey
6.  11.42 TipsterTrickster
7.  12.44 Rollercoasterben
8.  12.63 parkertrager
9.  12.66 cuberkid10
10.  13.16 DesertWolf
11.  13.40 BradyCubes08
12.  13.60 NewoMinx
13.  13.85 ichcubegern
13.  13.85 riz3ndrr
15.  13.92 tJardigradHe
16.  14.44 Clément B.
17.  14.49 sigalig
18.  14.61 AidanNoogie
19.  14.76 jancsi02
20.  15.27 Awder
21.  15.37 MTOBEIYF
21.  15.37 MichaelNielsen
23.  15.46 Luke Garrett
24.  15.69 AlphaCam625
25.  15.89 JoXCuber
26.  16.14 Andrew_Rizo
27.  16.16 MrKuba600
28.  16.26 DGCubes
29.  16.77 Mageminx
30.  17.54 HawaiiLife745
31.  17.81 boroc226han
32.  18.10 OriginalUsername
33.  18.29 MCuber
34.  18.49 remopihel
35.  19.06 Skullush
36.  19.18 Logan
37.  19.25 MattP98
38.  19.27 smackbadatskewb
39.  19.86 Rubadcar
40.  20.67 VIBE_ZT
41.  20.97 João Vinicius
42.  21.21 ExultantCarn
43.  21.89 mihnea3000
44.  22.42 TheNoobCuber
45.  22.72 BleachedTurtle
46.  22.92 CubicOreo
47.  23.05 Ontricus
48.  23.90 bennettstouder
49.  24.18 Dream Cubing
50.  24.49 Valken
51.  24.74 weatherman223
52.  24.75 KrokosB
53.  26.17 jvier
54.  26.40 Mcuber5
55.  26.52 Jami Viljanen
56.  27.12 Immolated-Marmoset
57.  27.96 Trig0n
58.  30.82 bandi72006
59.  31.59 TimoSimurka
60.  31.78 ngmh
61.  31.82 BraydenTheCuber
62.  33.07 dollarstorecubes
63.  33.11 Nutybaconator
64.  34.82 Natanael
65.  35.40 Henry Lipka
66.  35.91 PingPongCuber
67.  36.13 brad711
68.  36.79 begiuli65
69.  40.59 poleszczuk
70.  41.92 Alpha cuber
71.  42.56 abunickabhi
72.  43.17 Liam Wadek
73.  46.30 xyzzy
74.  47.40 Jaycubes
75.  50.99 RapsinSix
76.  55.63 epride17
77.  1:04.02 Jacck
78.  1:05.26 One Wheel
79.  1:23.83 BenChristman1
80.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Skewb*(105)
1.  2.63 Michał Krasowski
2.  2.80 riz3ndrr
3.  2.88 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  2.96 BradyCubes08
5.  3.18 Isaac Latta
6.  3.23 MrKuba600
7.  3.48 tJardigradHe
8.  3.71 NewoMinx
9.  3.76 TipsterTrickster
10.  3.96 OriginalUsername
11.  4.02 Sean Hartman
12.  4.16 mikiwow123
13.  4.17 Toothcraver55
14.  4.25 João Vinicius
14.  4.25 connorlacrosse
16.  4.37 Helmer Ewert
17.  4.52 smackbadatskewb
18.  4.57 MTOBEIYF
19.  4.60 boroc226han
20.  4.65 Luke Garrett
21.  4.74 Dream Cubing
22.  4.78 nichols_8
23.  4.80 DGCubes
23.  4.80 bandi72006
25.  4.91 remopihel
25.  4.91 Logan
27.  4.93 thecubingwizard
28.  4.94 ichcubegern
29.  4.96 HawaiiLife745
30.  5.02 d2polld
31.  5.05 TimoSimurka
32.  5.07 Antto Pitkänen
33.  5.11 MattP98
33.  5.11 MichaelNielsen
35.  5.14 CubicOreo
36.  5.15 DesertWolf
37.  5.16 AlphaCam625
38.  5.18 mihnea3000
39.  5.26 JoXCuber
40.  5.34 Mageminx
40.  5.34 Trig0n
42.  5.45 qaz
43.  5.46 Awder
44.  5.62 brad711
45.  5.63 Elf
46.  5.64 MartinN13
47.  5.68 Immolated-Marmoset
48.  5.76 cuberkid10
49.  5.79 Jami Viljanen
50.  5.80 OwenB
51.  5.81 LYZ
52.  5.91 Rollercoasterben
53.  6.04 [email protected]
54.  6.07 weatherman223
55.  6.08 VIBE_ZT
56.  6.26 Nutybaconator
57.  6.31 V.Kochergin
58.  6.42 epride17
59.  6.46 MCuber
60.  6.58 KrokosB
60.  6.58 Alpha cuber
62.  6.62 poleszczuk
63.  6.82 NathanaelCubes
64.  6.84 BleachedTurtle
65.  6.86 [email protected]
66.  6.90 pizzacrust
67.  7.04 Comvat
68.  7.15 Mcuber5
69.  7.34 dollarstorecubes
70.  7.63 Jaycubes
71.  7.82 acchyutjolly26
72.  7.83 RapsinSix
72.  7.83 Cooki348
74.  8.00 eyeball321
75.  8.05 Dylan Swarts
76.  8.10 ARandomCuber
77.  8.22 Skullush
78.  8.44 Ontricus
79.  8.55 jancsi02
80.  8.70 Natanael
81.  8.93 Henry Lipka
82.  9.39 topppits
83.  9.59 abunickabhi
84.  9.77 oliver sitja sichel
85.  9.82 bennettstouder
86.  9.91 Alea
87.  10.70 xyzzy
88.  11.20 Matthew d
89.  11.32 Thelegend12
90.  11.37 InlandEmpireCuber
91.  11.89 Cube to Cube
92.  12.02 John Benwell
93.  12.13 Koen van Aller
94.  12.81 PingPongCuber
95.  12.85 Cuz Red
96.  13.48 BraydenTheCuber
97.  13.71 Valken
98.  13.90 qT Tp
99.  14.11 wearephamily1719
100.  16.09 Liam Wadek
101.  16.93 BenChristman1
102.  17.75 Jacck
103.  19.17 cfopboy
104.  26.01 DarkSavage
105.  36.44 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  27.83 DGCubes
2.  28.51 Logan
3.  31.30 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  31.43 ichcubegern
5.  32.42 CubicOreo
6.  34.60 TipsterTrickster
7.  37.01 xyzzy
8.  39.54 dollarstorecubes
9.  42.10 Skullush
10.  42.29 begiuli65
11.  45.26 NathanaelCubes
12.  45.45 Natanael
13.  47.89 KrokosB
14.  57.33 Henry Lipka
15.  1:00.73 PingPongCuber
16.  1:06.47 BraydenTheCuber
17.  1:13.61 Alpha cuber


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:59.49 OriginalUsername
2.  4:18.45 ichcubegern
3.  4:18.62 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  4:25.01 TipsterTrickster
5.  4:30.72 HawaiiLife745
6.  4:43.01 CubicOreo
7.  4:52.34 KrokosB
8.  5:11.25 Awder
9.  5:38.99 Rubadcar
10.  5:56.92 Ontricus
11.  6:01.11 João Vinicius
12.  6:10.11 dollarstorecubes
13.  7:04.96 xyzzy
14.  7:37.87 DesertWolf
15.  7:40.20 Liam Wadek
16.  7:41.22 Jami Viljanen
17.  7:42.90 brad711
18.  8:40.47 Isaac Latta
19.  10:11.98 PingPongCuber
20.  10:30.32 BraydenTheCuber
21.  11:14.50 One Wheel
22.  14:09.68 bandi72006


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  8.34 Trig0n
2.  8.81 dollarstorecubes
3.  11.90 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  14.45 TipsterTrickster
5.  15.85 Sean Hartman
6.  16.04 OriginalUsername
7.  16.73 Skullush
8.  17.35 JoXCuber
9.  18.23 george dunners
10.  18.32 poleszczuk
11.  18.75 PingPongCuber
12.  19.34 NathanaelCubes
13.  19.43 xyzzy
14.  19.74 CubicOreo
15.  20.88 ichcubegern
16.  21.01 Natanael
17.  21.68 Logan
18.  23.15 Rollercoasterben
19.  23.19 Clément B.
20.  24.52 Dream Cubing
21.  25.73 Laura
22.  27.22 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  28.12 Dylan Swarts
24.  30.87 Rubadcar
25.  31.10 pizzacrust
26.  32.10 brad711
27.  35.22 BraydenTheCuber
28.  42.50 [email protected]
29.  42.75 Liam Wadek


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  23.25 Ontricus
2.  27.61 Zeke Mackay
3.  31.63 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  34.61 TipsterTrickster
5.  35.48 ichcubegern
6.  37.40 Kit Clement
7.  37.84 DGCubes
8.  47.14 dollarstorecubes
9.  1:00.75 Dream Cubing
10.  1:04.35 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:11.34 PingPongCuber
12.  1:26.96 xyzzy
13.  1:44.56 Jacck
14.  DNF pizzacrust



*Contest results*(223)
1.  1426 Sean Hartman
2.  1388 OriginalUsername
3.  1325 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1257 Dream Cubing
5.  1092 Luke Garrett
6.  1088 jancsi02
7.  1034 DGCubes
8.  1021 CubicOreo
9.  1009 HawaiiLife745
10.  1003 cuberkid10
11.  965 BradyCubes08
12.  960 Awder
13.  954 tJardigradHe
14.  943 Khairur Rachim
15.  920 dollarstorecubes
16.  907 riz3ndrr
17.  899 KrokosB
18.  876 MrKuba600
19.  865 Nutybaconator
20.  859 NewoMinx
21.  844 Rubadcar
22.  816 thecubingwizard
23.  810 Logan
24.  788 Ontricus
25.  787 LYZ
26.  782 boroc226han
27.  776 Michał Krasowski
28.  773 TipsterTrickster
29.  766 Mcuber5
30.  765 DhruvA
31.  758 JoXCuber
32.  756 smackbadatskewb
33.  749 xyzzy
34.  730 Clément B.
35.  726 abunickabhi
36.  725 wuque man
37.  721 mihnea3000
38.  715 Elf
39.  698 Dylan Swarts
40.  687 AlphaCam625
41.  685 Valken
42.  659 Jscuber
43.  656 jvier
44.  652 MCuber
45.  650 Helmer Ewert
46.  641 Rollercoasterben
47.  640 MichaelNielsen
48.  637 V.Kochergin
49.  634 Jami Viljanen
50.  630 Toothcraver55
51.  627 Cheng
52.  623 AidanNoogie
53.  619 MTOBEIYF
54.  617 João Vinicius
55.  613 Liam Wadek
56.  603 Coinman_
56.  603 MattP98
58.  600 Mageminx
59.  593 Henry Lipka
60.  589 2017LAMB06
61.  588 nikodem.rudy
62.  577 remopihel
63.  569 Cooki348
64.  560 VJW
65.  544 zhata
66.  536 TimoSimurka
67.  520 DesertWolf
68.  519 Natanael
69.  513 nichols_8
70.  512 Skullush
71.  501 Antto Pitkänen
72.  496 MartinN13
73.  480 TommyCherry
74.  472 ExultantCarn
75.  471 BleachedTurtle
76.  468 parkertrager
77.  456 Trig0n
78.  453 ARandomCuber
79.  450 epride17
80.  446 brad711
81.  437 OwenB
82.  407 acchyutjolly26
83.  405 Zagros
84.  403 JakeKlassen
85.  398 Fred Lang
86.  397 [email protected]
87.  396 VIBE_ZT
88.  394 BraydenTheCuber
89.  388 [email protected]
90.  383 Alea
90.  383 begiuli65
92.  379 bennettstouder
93.  374 NathanaelCubes
94.  372 poleszczuk
95.  368 Isaac Latta
96.  366 PingPongCuber
97.  365 SpiFunTastic
98.  363 RapsinSix
99.  360 eyeball321
100.  359 sigalig
101.  356 Alpha cuber
102.  353 DiscolouredWenis
103.  349 fun at the joy
104.  347 jake.levine
105.  345 Keenan Johnson
106.  342 mikiwow123
107.  341 Koen van Aller
108.  326 Cuz Red
109.  324 Cuber2113
110.  322 swankfukinc
111.  314 weatherman223
112.  312 d2polld
113.  308 typo56
114.  303 ThatLucas
115.  302 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  299 Nikhil Soares
116.  299 turtwig
118.  298 Andrew_Rizo
119.  274 qaz
120.  273 LoiteringCuber
120.  273 Immolated-Marmoset
122.  257 tavery343
123.  252 bandi72006
124.  245 Matthew d
125.  239 george dunners
126.  237 [email protected]
127.  231 TheNoobCuber
128.  224 oliver sitja sichel
129.  222 asacuber
130.  220 pizzacrust
131.  213 MatsBergsten
132.  212 Underwatercuber
133.  210 Comvat
134.  209 yourmotherfly
134.  209 Abhi
136.  206 qT Tp
137.  199 MarixPix
138.  198 Last Layer King
139.  197 Petri Krzywacki
139.  197 BradenTheMagician
141.  194 Jacck
142.  193 Zeke Mackay
143.  190 taco_schell
143.  190 Sub1Hour
145.  189 Zach Clark
146.  185 connorlacrosse
147.  182 Jmuncuber
148.  178 ican97
149.  171 Sowrduk
149.  171 topppits
151.  170 Laura
151.  170 revaldoah
153.  166 John Benwell
154.  165 Billybong378
155.  159 20luky3
155.  159 Legomanz
157.  158 DarkSavage
158.  155 ngmh
159.  153 Imran Rahman
160.  152 Angry_Mob
161.  151 speedcube.insta
162.  150 lumes2121
162.  150 [email protected]
164.  145 elliottk_
165.  142 BenChristman1
166.  139 Thelegend12
167.  137 Jaycubes
167.  137 2019DWYE01
167.  137 wearephamily1719
170.  133 sqAree
170.  133 One Wheel
172.  129 [email protected]
173.  125 UnknownCanvas
174.  122 Mike Hughey
175.  119 Aadil- ali
176.  118 hollower147
177.  116 sporteisvogel
178.  112 Cube to Cube
179.  108 Jack
180.  105 abhijat
181.  101 Jaco Momberg
181.  101 Nitheesh fmc
183.  95 Kal-Flo
184.  89 [email protected]
185.  88 YoAkshYo
186.  87 JC Cuber
186.  87 Cubinwitdapizza
188.  82 Lvl9001Wizard
189.  81 OJ Cubing
190.  80 Shadowjockey
191.  79 Dr.Cubic
192.  77 SpeedCubeReview
193.  73 Keroma12
194.  71 Mr_Tiger420
195.  62 cfopboy
196.  53 HooverCuber
196.  53 Fredrick
198.  48 Pratyush Manas
199.  47 Nathanael Robertson
200.  46 Cuberstache
200.  46 daniel678
202.  45 buzzteam4
203.  40 Vraj95Soni
204.  36 PetrusQuber
205.  30 MarkA64
206.  29 WoowyBaby
207.  28 elimescube
207.  28 Teh Keng Foo
209.  27 Jack314
210.  22 dschieses
210.  22 MJCuber05
212.  19 Theo Leinad
212.  19 Bubbagrub
214.  18 TheodorNordstrand
215.  17 irontwig
216.  16 RCTACameron
217.  15 SolidJoltBlue
217.  15 Jennswans
219.  14 CubiBubi
219.  14 RyuKagamine
221.  13 EtaiTheCuber
221.  13 craccho
221.  13 Kit Clement


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

223 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 100!

That means our winner this week is *sigalig!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

